# FlippinOut Omega Review - Video



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHUAZShDO6E​


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great video Kenny. Thanks for posting. You put him amongst some great names there, praise well deserved IMHO.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Kenny,

I am so pleased you like the slingshot. I figured if Philly gave it the nod then you would like it too. Just watch out for Philly and keep that shooter close, he is liable to have it now that it is open season on the squirrels







. I hope you can make it to the ECST this year.

Shoot em straight and thanks for the great review, it is my pleasure to make slingshots for enthusiasts like yourself.

Best,
Nathan


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah Nathan, It's amazing work man. I'll be at the ECST with the Omega and try to make a good showing. There are some great shooters in our little Metro/NY group so I might have a tough time! I'll be giving the Omega a good workout until then!

Thanks again Nathan for the awesome slingshot!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice Job... and congrats on the new shooter

LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Dam Nathan, why is his nicer than mine? Just kidding Bud, great looking shooter and I like the mod you made to the Omega finger grip. I know mine is an early one, its not even numbered but man it is a sweet shooter. Great work as usual.
Philly


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i felt like this, too holding his slingshot for the first time. you speak the truth.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

KennyCannon said:


> Yeah Nathan, It's amazing work man. I'll be at the ECST with the Omega and try to make a good showing. There are some great shooters in our little Metro/NY group so I might have a tough time! I'll be giving the Omega a good workout until then!
> 
> Thanks again Nathan for the awesome slingshot!


Shooting on a regular basis with such good shooters will make you better in a big hurry!
Being able to shoot with Philly, Gary, Peresh and the rest is such a great thing!


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah shooting with those guys sure does help. I've been down for a while (sick, then two teeth pulled yesterday), but I should be back in action soon. I usually shoot with my grandfather (Philly) every day and his tips sure do help A Lot!


----------

